# Hush little baby.....



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm looking for a web site, that I found a few weeks ago, that had some sound files one which is a woman singing "Hush Little Baby don't say a word. Mama's gonnna buy you a mockingbird...." It's just one woman singing it and it sounds very creepy. I want it for my haunt.

Does anyone have it or seen a site that has it?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Barry was that all she sang, or did she sing the rest of the song? If it's just the first part, then mit might have come from the movie Evil Dead 2, there is a scene in that where a creepy lady sings just the lyrics you posted.

Of course this site has a creepy lady singing the whole song
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html


----------

